# Memory on standby ?! WHY?



## PreludingCorpse (Feb 11, 2007)

Over a period of time leaving my pc on, my memory ends up looking like this...








Can someone please tell me why almost all of my memory is being reserved, theres nothing to reserve it for. Is there a way to turn this off?


----------



## fairnooks (Oct 1, 2007)

Am I reading the graphic wrong? I don't see any reserved memory. I see 1610 MB in use and 6505 on standby as the two predominant sectors. You're going to have to crank up some major applications and run them all at the same time to use a significant portion of 8 gigs. Get a couple virtual machines in there running at the same time and assign them each 2 gigs, something like that.


----------



## PreludingCorpse (Feb 11, 2007)

I am talking about the standby... It's all being reserved for something and I can't figure out what...


----------



## calvin-c (May 17, 2006)

Are you saying that when you do run something it still shows 6505 on standby? If not, then I would say that 'standby' is nothing but the new term for 'available'. Or (if I've read the Win7 docs right), 'being used for file caching'. That means that it's not currently needed by any currently running programs, i.e. reserved for future use, on standby, etc.


----------



## brandonbr (May 29, 2007)

Yes don't worry about the RAM in standby. I'm pretty sure if you use an application requiring more RAM that standby number would lower.


----------

